# Opinions on my male



## KRMBKShepherds (Nov 28, 2012)

:help:Honest opinions! I am wanting to show him in conformation and need everyone's personal opinion on him before I consider using him for stud at a later date! He is one year old and still working on stacking. He of course, will be health tested and OFA'd before any breeding will ever take place!


----------



## KRMBKShepherds (Nov 28, 2012)

Here is a photo of his face from the side


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Although I don't have the ability to give any opinions regarding his conformation, I did notice from your pictures that he doesn't look like a very happy camper having you 'stack' him.


----------



## KRMBKShepherds (Nov 28, 2012)

LOL:laugh: No he does NOT like to be stacked so I have been working on him. He will do it sometimes on his own now. He is getting better. That was the first few times he had been stacked, so he's learning. He is a character for sure! He gets so excited sometimes, he leaps in the air and looks like a leaping goat haha.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

*I have deleted all posts that have nothing to do with the OP asking for a critique of their dog. Either stay on topic or keep your posts and comments to yourself.*

*Thank you,*

*ADMIN Lisa*


----------



## KRMBKShepherds (Nov 28, 2012)

lhczth said:


> *I have deleted all posts that have nothing to do with the OP asking for a critique of their dog. Either stay on topic or keep your posts and comments to yourself.*
> 
> *Thank you,*
> 
> *ADMIN Lisa*


Thank you Lisa! We have to learn somewhere, and all I am asking for is critiques on this male. Yes, that breeding was not a wise breeding, although their faces are fine. Pics were taken with a cell phone


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

These are not the best photos to use for critiques and he is far too heavy. 

Young male that is lacking in secondary sex characteristics. Flat withers, OK topline, croup is slightly steep and should be longer. None of the photos show his shoulder well. Good angulation in front and rear. He appears to toe out in front and be cow hocked behind. I would like to see tighter feet. Good color, but he lacks a mask. I would also like to see darker eyes.


----------



## KRMBKShepherds (Nov 28, 2012)

lhczth said:


> These are not the best photos to use for critiques and he is far too heavy.
> 
> Young male that is lacking in secondary sex characteristics. Flat withers, OK topline, croup is slightly steep and should be longer. None of the photos show his shoulder well. Good angulation in front and rear. He appears to toe out in front and be cow hocked behind. I would like to see tighter feet. Good color, but he lacks a mask. I would also like to see darker eyes.


Ok, I will try and get some new,better pictures! Thanks.


----------

